# Interesting Photos.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I thought these were interesting photos. They're mostly of Edinburgh, but I found these of the Forth Railway Bridge. Maybe you engineers can give a point of view?

http://www.edinphoto.org.uk/0_my_p_0/0_my_...ge_painting.htm


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I guess that in today's age painting the bridge with all its H&S precautions and scaffolding must be expensive, not like the old days when there were half a dozen men and a bosun's chair









The old bridge does look as if it has been neglected, although I think 20 years sounds optimistic.

I suppose that does away with the "its like painting the Forth bridge" saying


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

It realy is quite an amazi ng structure. I've stood underneath it at one of the pillars on the water's edge, quite something when you look up and alond at the enormous span of the thing. Mr dad was involved in the design and manufacture of the ropes on the road bridge back in the 60's. We used to walk across it whilst he told me how the vibratings ropes were needing replaced!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm sure John Noakes painted the rail bridge when I was a kid, I'm also sure that it was an ongoing process once you got to the end you went back and started all over again.

I remember walking across the road bridge when i was about 12, all I can remember is the wind and the height of it.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

When my brother was OC recruiting, he staged a fast rope descent from the bridge onto a boat below. He went off the side, head foirst, with no saftey gear. It's a technique he's instructed hindreds of times. However, after about 3 seconds, he discovered the gloves he got handed had a big hole in one of the fingers! He couldn't do anything (as you can imagine!) so just had to zip head first down this rope about 300 feet. When he got to the botom he had to jump onto a boat and give a gib smile and wave for the newspapers. The smile was actually a scream! It took all the flesh (de-gloving they call it) right down to the bone on his finger...eugh!


----------



## cujimmy (Aug 27, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Maybe you engineers can give a point of view?


How about from the top of the FRB north tower?














































512 feet above the water and you can feel the tower swaying!!


----------

